# So how good is IG Market for forex?



## AbundantIncome (11 April 2009)

Just got email about lower margin requirement.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (12 April 2009)

AbundantIncome said:


> Just got email about lower margin requirement.




You'll get better answers if you put some effort into your posts.

Define good?

What lower margin requirements are you talking about, and how does that affect you?

Are you aware they have a demo feature? In my experience with IG the demo behaves the same as the live account.

I rate them as 'good' for forex according to my own requirements, which could be completely different to yours.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (12 April 2009)

Underpants Gnome = best username ever.


----------



## AbundantIncome (12 April 2009)

Underpants Gnome said:


> You'll get better answers if you put some effort into your posts.
> 
> Define good?
> 
> ...




Thanks for the response so far ?

Well, I thought we all the same service from forex company, hmmm probably not.

Well, better margin requirement, less monies required to trade. Reliable service, no similar issues with go market recently, down service for two days, a long time for a trading company. Great customer service. Honest, so no dodgy practices ? Put simply just one genuine service provider without the intent to just exist to get you, like some company does, especially who trade against you and can do whatever they want with your account. I have a few experiences so I do know they exist. If you go to reviews, there are a lot of similar experiences out there. Some sounds quite scary to come near them.

There are a lot of competitions out there and these forex service providers are competing for business and revenue, does not mean they could do whatever they want ?

Forex is not an easy business and we do not need extra worries where the providers do not play fair against you. Not sure if the economic situation plays a role but I have a number of experiences with companies like that. Exist just to get monies without a spirit of genuine practice at all, run by staff who wants to look good for commission etc etc.

For example: a company in a spec Brisbane city. I go with them as they provide no gap for glasses,which I could get with my private fund. For 3 years, I have been with them. The last two with the same specs, even after checking with optometrist recently, when you look at the screen, they are bulging. They maintain nothing is wrong with the glasses ? I was there as onether guy was complaining about differences too. Maybe they tried a lot cheaper supplier for their lenses I do not know, but definitely not the same as the first one with the exact script. I even pay extra coating to see if it makes a difference, but no. 

So, this shop actually exist to destroy somebody's eye sight and keep doing for no remorse. Do you understand what I mean ? These types of companies do exist, get as much as profit as they can and destroy you at the same time, run by staff with hardly any morale, to save their job or more bonuses whatever. It is a sad situation but we can only feel sorry for them.

Sorry for the rants but I thought it is common sense to expect company to provide the service they intend to do. I just feel there is more and more cases like this, deteriorating of customer service spirit.

That's the reason there are so many businesses fail. They compete on inferior service rather than superior one.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (12 April 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> Underpants Gnome = best username ever.




Thanks 



AbundantIncome said:


> Thanks for the response so far ?




You're welcome?



AbundantIncome said:


> Well, I thought we all the same service from forex company, hmmm probably not.




Do you mean we all *want* the same service? There are a lot of different factors to consider when choosing a broker, otherwise we'd all use the same one.



AbundantIncome said:


> Well, better margin requirement, less monies required to trade. Reliable service, no similar issues with go market recently, down service for two days, a long time for a trading company. Great customer service. Honest, so no dodgy practices ? Put simply just one genuine service provider without the intent to just exist to get you, like some company does, especially who trade against you and can do whatever they want with your account. I have a few experiences so I do know they exist. If you go to reviews, there are a lot of similar experiences out there. Some sounds quite scary to come near them.
> 
> There are a lot of competitions out there and these forex service providers are competing for business and revenue, does not mean they could do whatever they want ?
> 
> ...




It sounds like reliability is your main requirement. Well, in the short time that I've been with IG (since about October last year) I haven't had any service interruptions. And they have not yet destroyed my eye sight. What more do you want?

Seriously though there are some other threads about the quality of IG's service, I think there's a big one in the derivatives forum, do some research.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (12 April 2009)

i use IG markets too. theyre constantly having service interruptions. not as long term as go markets, but during times when u dont want them going down, like around news times.

i think u could pick worse brokers though.


----------



## JTrader (14 April 2009)

My experience with IG Markets was Terrible!
They are in my opinion the most disreputable broker I have ever encountered.

My advice, is to find a broker other than IG and CMC markets.  There are many that are much better offer better spreads, do not engage in dodgy practices and dont treat their customers like dirt.

Currently I use GFT, they seem good.


----------



## Stormin_Norman (14 April 2009)

who's your broker of choice JT?


----------

